# [Compiz-Fusion] Erreur Display (Resolu)

## BenMitnick

bonjour !!

jai installer gentoo live dvd 11.2 en suivant la procedure avec succer !!

jai mis a jour le driver de ma carte video nvidia 9400GT

jai mis a jour xorg ensuite installer compiz-fusion

la carte et bien pris en compte et affecter opengl a nvidia avec un eselect

en lancant compiz via fusion-icon ca ne fonctionne pas

en lancant glxinfo jobtien cet erreur  Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: unable to open display :0

je suis dessus depuis plusieurs jour et tester un tas de chose en vin

merci pour votre aide 

ps: apres avoir installer la gentoo, en console je suis bien en azerty mais pas en mode graphique jai tester plusieurs commande en vin aussi

merci pour votre indulgence pour ce poste plein de fautes   :Sad:  si vous avez une idee pour le clavierLast edited by BenMitnick on Mon Nov 21, 2011 9:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## barul

Quand tu démarres compiz, tu le fais bien lorsque X est démarré?

Pour le clavier : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## BenMitnick

slt !!

oui je le lance une fois que X a démarrer sous KDE !!

Je lance Fusion-Icon juste après qui ce trouve chez moi dans la rubrique Système.

j'ai tester un tas de truc sur xorg.conf ça n'a rien donner.

Donc je sèches.

Merci pour le liens du clavier je le testerais.

----------

## guilc

Pour ta conf qui reste en querty, sans doute un X mal configuré. Tu as bien compilé le support de "evdev" ? Il te faut INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" dans ton make.conf. Ensuite simplement ceci :

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Ensuite, pourquoi vouloir absolument utiliser compiz ? kde a son propre gestionnaire de compositing (qui sait faire autant sinon plus que compiz)... C'est se compliquer pour pas grand chose...

----------

## _Seth_

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ensuite, pourquoi vouloir absolument utiliser compiz ? kde a son propre gestionnaire de compositing (qui sait faire autant sinon plus que compiz)... C'est se compliquer pour pas grand chose...

 

Compiz ou pas compiz, l'erreur sur glxinfo est suspecte :

 *BenMitnick wrote:*   

> en lancant glxinfo jobtien cet erreur Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: unable to open display :0

 

est ce que tu lances bien glxinfo depuis ta machine et pas au travers d'un ssh ? avec ton utilisateur ? Tu as bien recompilé x11-libs/libxcb également ?

----------

## BenMitnick

bonjour,

merci pour votre aide !!

je suis reparti de zero j'ai reinstallé le dvdlive puis dans l'ordre

mise à jour de Xorg

recompilation de certaines choses recommander par la commande emerge 

installer les drivers Nvidia puis modifier le fichier xorg.conf

rebooter le serveur X

Jusque la tout aller bien sauf toujours probléme de clavier et de compiz

J'ai créer le fichier et fais un copier coller des paramétres de guilc et un redémarrage de X donc clavier ok  :Smile: 

Et pour compiz il fallait juste que j'active 4 bureaux car a la base on en a qu'un !!

voila donc mon probléme est résolut en repartant de zero car cette erreur de display c'été un cauchemar.

Merci en tout cas de vos réponse  :Smile:  ils m'ont aider

----------

## BenMitnick

re !!

même probléme Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: unable to open display :0 avec glxinfo

j'ai installer vmware workstation et lorsque je veux lancer vmware j'ai cette erreur

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxprop:  unable to open display ':0'

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxprop:  unable to open display ':0'

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

(vmware-modconfig:17612): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0

malgrés ca compiz fonctionne trés bien 

je vois pas d'ou viens ce probléme

----------

## xaviermiller

Avec quel utilisateur lances-tu cette commande ? Est-ce le même utilisateur que celui qui a lancé la session ?

----------

## BenMitnick

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Avec quel utilisateur lances-tu cette commande ? Est-ce le même utilisateur que celui qui a lancé la session ?

 

oui, l'utilisateur de base avec le dvdlive est gentoo je l'ai garder, j'en ai créer un autre pour voir et idéme même soucis.

----------

## barul

J'ai du mal comprendre, mais tu lances la commande depuis un système installé, n'est-ce pas? Pas directement depuis le DVD?

----------

## BenMitnick

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> J'ai du mal comprendre, mais tu lances la commande depuis un système installé, n'est-ce pas? Pas directement depuis le DVD?

 

oui il est installer sur le disque dur en suivant cette Procédure

----------

## BenMitnick

re !!

Display resolu avec ces commandes qui faut executer en mode user et non en root 

```
export DISPLAY=:0.0

xhost +
```

----------

## guilc

Tu lances donc des applis dans ton X avec un autre utilisateur. Tu ne dois PAS lancer vmware-workstation en root.

La tu n'as rien résolu, ça, c'est un attroce hack moche... En temps normaln AUCUNE application graphique ne nécessite d'être lancée avec un autre utilisateur, encore moins avec root

----------

## BenMitnick

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tu lances donc des applis dans ton X avec un autre utilisateur. Tu ne dois PAS lancer vmware-workstation en root.
> 
> La tu n'as rien résolu, ça, c'est un attroce hack moche... En temps normaln AUCUNE application graphique ne nécessite d'être lancée avec un autre utilisateur, encore moins avec root

 

non non c'été bien en user mes erreurs avec le même utilisateur !!

----------

## guilc

 *BenMitnick wrote:*   

> non non c'été bien en user mes erreurs avec le même utilisateur !!

 

Alors il y a vraiment un souci. Tu lances bien sur tes applications dans une console lancée dans X, pas sur le terminal texte (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6) ?

La tu es en train d'autoriser n'importe qui a afficher sur ton serveur X.

Déjà, la variable d'environnement DISPLAY doit être définie dans l'environnement des consoles lancées dans ta session X. Inutile de la forcer. Si ce n'est pas le cas, premier problème.

Et quand tu as lancé ta session, tu dois avoir un fichier ~/.Xauthority (dans ton HOME donc), qui contient le fameux magic cookie qui va permettre de gérer les autorisations d'accès.

----------

## BenMitnick

 *Quote:*   

> Tu lances bien sur tes applications dans une console lancée dans X, pas sur le terminal texte (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6) ?

 

oui Monsieur   :Smile: 

Aprés je ne saurais te dire pourquoi ce probléme. 

Je l'ai résolut avec les commandes cité plus haut.

----------

